# هل تبحث عن جريده مسننه لتصنع ماكينه



## hanysabra (21 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الكرام 
الى كل من يبحث عن الجرايد المسننه لصناعه ماكينة روتر
لدينا ما تريد











يمكنك مراسلتى على الخاص 
تحياتي


----------



## Nexus (25 أكتوبر 2011)

وعليكم السلام

استاذي الكبير هاني

ارجو توضيح المعدن ستانل ستيل او المنيوم او حديد
وكم الاطوال المتوفره مع القياسات بالكامل

والاسعار
من فضلك ارسل لي رسالة على الخاص بالاسعار


----------



## hanysabra (25 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
المواصفات :
المعدن : حديد
الصناعه : ايطالي
اطوال : 2 متر ، 1 متر 
موديل : 1 

ويوجد ايضا موديل : 1.5


----------



## zamalkawi (25 أكتوبر 2011)

وهل هناك إمكانية لوضع الجريدة بجانب الأخرى لزيادة الطول؟


----------



## hanysabra (9 نوفمبر 2011)

نعم يمكنك وضعها جنب بعض للوصول الى اى طول تريد


----------



## moqeem (12 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي 
هل يمكن الشحن للسعودية وكم سعر المتر الطولي


----------



## generalam (23 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لو سمحت يا بشمهندس عايز اسال على سعر الجريدة المسننة عندكم ولو ممكن حضرتك عندك علم باسعار router spindles تفيدني ولو بتبيعوه يكون افضل ... ولو جربت الجريدة المسننة فس موضوع السرعه للمكنه المصنوعه يدويا هل فعلا بتعمل سرعه عاليه ولا لا ؟؟
انا ما اقدرش اراسلك على الخاص علشان عدد المشاركات قليل للاسف


----------



## moqeem (16 أكتوبر 2013)

مرة اخرى
هل يمكن الشحن للسعودية وكم سعر المتر الطولي

انا احتاج هذه الجرائد المسننة


----------

